

Wing Commander (the game) is Coming Back - jjp9999
http://techzwn.com/2011/12/wing-commander-saga-carries-the-epic-tale-of-the-classic-series/

======
acknickulous
Another team of indies that doesn't understand intellectual property law. Why
pour all this effort into something that's going to get shut down by the IP
holders? Chris Roberts may be 'cool' with it--but I doubt EA will be. C&D in
1...2...

